

In case anyone cares, the new Color app is here. - rockarage
http://www.color.com/#landing

======
dandelany
This headline seems unnecessarily snide... It's like the opposite of linkbait.
I know Color is the startup people love to hate, but this pivot is actually
kind of interesting, and far more innovative than their initial app.

From the guidelines: "You can make up a new title if you want, but if you put
gratuitous editorial spin on it, the editors may rewrite it." Editors?

~~~
rockarage
I disagree, broadcasting video to your friends is not innovative, nor is it
more innovative than their initial app. Startups like Bambuser, Ustream and
Qik have been doing this for years.

------
chanderson0
Apparently "request beta invite" means "grant every possible Facebook access
to a non-functional application".

------
masonhensley
Edit: Their site is not down. The site completely breaks if you are using the
facebook disconnect (extension on chrome.)

My bad...

